# [Goggins Maxxing] do you know david goggins?



## Eduardo DOV (Feb 17, 2020)

you are capable of achieving a lot of things, have you ever thought about that ? What u could be and u are not.
our mind sabotages us from going to where we could go.

he was a giant fat cockroach cleaner with a fucked up life, then he started to fight his own failed mind. then he managed to do several things that were kind of impossible.

became a navy seal after 3 attempts, think he was the only one who gone through 3 hell weeks. 
and did other crazy shit like doind 4030 pullups in 24 hours, world record.

he has some interesting insights:
>our mind will say to us to stop once we do ~40% what we could actually do.
>small victories motivates us to go forward.
>there are several things in the day that you have the control to win. for example, when your alarm rings. you can win or lose, if you get up and make your bed, you win, if you turn off the alarm and go back to sleep, you lose.
so win what you can.
>he talks about how good it is those final moment of victorie after u go against ur mind and do what is needed to achieve. he does that for that final moment, that 30 final seconds.

this guy is is like a real life super hero.





*
>>>My plan to win each day:*
wake up at 5:30, sleep at 21:30, go to bed at 21:00
dont check the cell phone, I don't want to waste time or read any bad news that already starts ruining my day.
cold shower in my head
train hard with my pull up bar and other calisthenics exercises, its what I have for now
turn cellphone and notebook off at 19:00 to make sure I sleep at 21:30
plan the things I have to do in the other day in my agenda.


force my mind to do the things I have to do despite i feeling good or not.

Isnt it about feelin good ???? Wouldnt u feel amazing if u achieve crazy with hundred percent effectiveness ??


imagine being the motherfucker who does 30 pull ups in a row
imagine being the motherfucker who studys hard as fuck, be the best student in the class
imagine being the motherfucker who makes 30k usd a month
or any other crazy shit that u think is amazing.


you probably could do that if u had this goggins mindset.


----------



## nastynas (Feb 17, 2020)

he is good and all this "motivational speaker" kind of dudes are mostly scammers to me


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Feb 17, 2020)

nastynas said:


> he is good and all this "motivational speaker" kind of dudes are mostly scammers to me


yeah, he talks about how all this motivational shit is bullshit.

this guy is legit and really inspires, having in view of where he came from and what he did.

things he say is real as fuck, about how our mind cucks us, and how we could go against this.

this small victories thing
how noisy and disturbing the world is.
how important it is to have an internal conversation with ourselves.


----------



## freeone12 (Feb 17, 2020)

His mental mogs everybody on this planet


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Feb 17, 2020)

freeone12 said:


> His mental mogs everybody on this planet


gotta mental mogging everybody

is what he calls taking souls lol


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Feb 17, 2020)

you cant just be crazy disciplined starting now, discipline is a muscle. 









Prefrontal Apex


Prefrontal Apex Improve your brain - improve your life Get a free sample of my upcoming book The prefrontal cortex is what makes us an apex predator. It gives us the power to make decisions, to think rationally, to be happy and conscious for long periods of time as well as make you do the…




prefrontalapex.com





this guy gets it


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 17, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> you are capable of achieving a lot of things, have you ever thought about that ? What u could be and u are not.
> our mind sabotages us from going to where we could go.
> 
> he was a giant fat cockroach cleaner with a fucked up life, then he started to fight his own failed mind. then he managed to do several things that were kind of impossible.
> ...



HE IS LITERALLY A HIGH T BBC WHO HAD A SHIT CHILDHOOD WDYM


LOOK AT THE ROBUST FACE

THE HIP TO SHOULDER RATIO

JFL AT THIS "MOTIVATION"

HE WAS BORN TO BE A SLAYER BUT HAD A SHIT CHILDHOOD

END OF


----------



## Slayerino (Feb 17, 2020)

So, what's his secret?


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Feb 17, 2020)

gonna try this


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Feb 17, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> HE IS LITERALLY A HIGH T BBC WHO HAD A SHIT CHILDHOOD WDYM
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THE ROBUST FACE
> ...




yeah cause all niggers are doing crazy shit like him lol
he is not even that "boned" wide lol, his wideness is all about his muscles, wide back shoulder etc

he has long face, big eyes, UEE. lol.

he is jacked and lowBF

u are the giga coper here lol.






in muscles he is just like brett maverick style, who got narrow shoulders but is jacked.
but goggins has normal shoulders, u can see this when he is wearing shirts.

if u're jacked u will not getting lookin wide only if u're ultra narrrow in bones.


keep coping u extremes retards...

say that that chinese motherfucker who is training hard as fuck while u are here coping is doing that cause he was born to do it not due to his environment and shit


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 17, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> yeah cause all niggers are doing crazy shit like him lol
> he is not even that "boned" wide lol, his wideness is all about his muscles, wide back shoulder etc
> 
> he has long face, big eyes, UEE. lol.
> ...


He has big cheekbones and Good jaw and chin


Eduardo DOV said:


> yeah cause all niggers are doing crazy shit like him lol
> he is not even that "boned" wide lol, his wideness is all about his muscles, wide back shoulder etc
> 
> he has long face, big eyes, UEE. lol.
> ...


i agree wtih u now


----------



## Swimcell (Feb 17, 2020)

Goggins is high IQ and high Discipline. I tried his and that Ice guy who swims in frozen water’s advice and I felt very good while I did. I think you’ve got to train it over time though, like one of the posts above says.


----------



## kozhirastaman (Feb 18, 2020)

Damn finally! David Goggins is the ultimate mental max and looksmax guru. His videos are so grounded and based.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 16, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> yeah cause all niggers are doing crazy shit like him lol
> he is not even that "boned" wide lol, his wideness is all about his muscles, wide back shoulder etc
> 
> he has long face, big eyes, UEE. lol.
> ...


lol 
look at his cheebones and chin
jaw
normies leanmaxxed wouldnt have thst


----------

